# SW Florida - Family things to do?



## jjluhman (Oct 20, 2010)

We are going to the Hyatt Coconut Plantation for a week in November.:whoopie:   We have a 2 year old and other families with small children traveling with us.  What should we try to do/see while we are there?  

We want to take a day trip to Sanibel/Captiva.  Anything special we should see there?  What family friendly restaurant should we check out?  Is the Bubble Room worth it?

Thanks for any help you are able to provide!


----------



## esk444 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the resorts pools are probably your best bet.  Though I'm not sure if they will be heated, as the main pools at the timeshare were frigid but the lazy river and the hotel pools were warm in September.

Honestly, I really didn't see that many kid friendly things to do outside of the resorts playground, pools, and kids club.  The island boat trip was a big hit.  You can request the captain to see if they can try to find some dolphins on the way to the island.  My daughter loved watching the dolphins chase after the boat.  They have a similar 2 hours dolphin boat tour too.

Shelling at Sanibel was great, but my favorite beach was the one at the very end of the island in front of the South Seas Plantation.  

Other than the zoo in Naples, I didn't see much child friendly things to do besides the beaches.  

One word of advice, skip the timeshare BBQ and Fish Fry.  They were terrible.  Though when they had the BBQ they set up an inflatable bounce house for a couple of hours.  

As for restaurants, we weren't too adventurous, just going to the chains at the Coconut Pointe Mall or Pinchers and Aurelios near the Costco.  They were both really good and child friendly.


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 20, 2010)

goto iloveshelling.com and check out the awesome shelling you can do on Sanibel.  Well worth it, was there this summer, great beaches, fun restaurants/shops.

Bubble Room - interesting...a one time thing.


----------



## gravitar (Oct 20, 2010)

*Things to do - Local and Day Trips*

Ringling Bros
http://www.ringling.org/Plan.aspx

Edison & Ford Estate
http://www.efwefla.org/home.asp

And stuff to pick through here
http://attractions.uptake.com/florida/fort_myers/family/344536393.html


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 20, 2010)

Little kids that age don't need theme park entertainment.  They need to be turned loose on the beach and let their imaginations run wild.  You just have to hope it will be warm enough to enjoy the beach in November. The water is cooling off early this year, and those of us who live in SW Fla are hoping we don't have a winter like last year - it was too cold!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bubble Room:
1. Is it worth it? _No. The food is decent, but overpriced._
B. Go anyway? _Yes. Go for the unique ambiance. You can brag about it later._


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's a great property. I would just hang out there. There are some nice restaurants in the area that you can go to - not too fancy - that you can take her to. We had a car for that purpose. The lazy river is probably the best I've encountered.


----------



## Don (Oct 21, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> The water is cooling off early this year, and those of us who live in SW Fla are hoping we don't have a winter like last year - it was too cold!


Yes, it was!  We usually have some frost once or twice in the winter, but last year we actually had ice 3/16 of an inch thick in the bird bath.  We lost four palms, a pineapple and a plumaria.  I was worried that our coconut wouldn't make it, but it is coming back.  Another winter like last year will probably do it in.


----------



## jjluhman (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses!

We used to live on the East Coast between Fort Lauderdale and Miami, but that was pre baby.  We never really paid attention to the "family" attractions.
Now we travel to South Florida every fall and it is usually warm enough for us to swim in November (now that we are Northerners again)  but I know that Floridians think it is too cold by then!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Sea Six that the beach will be your biggest source of entertainment as well as the pools at the resort.  Just checking my Entertainment Book (I live a few miles from the resort). there is the Imaginarium, hands on Museum and Aquarium.  the Naples Zoo.  The Calusa Nature Center and Planetarium.  there are a few mini golf places.  Enjoy the area, it is great and November is just the best time of year.


----------



## sullco (Nov 2, 2010)

*coconut plantation for kids*

Certainly the resort amenities are great for kids, but there is also a river just north of the resort that offers kayak rentals.  Short or longer routes through interesting areas--probably you won't want to paddle all the way to the gulf, but it would be a "real" experience to add to the erzatz ones on property.

Also, there is a wonderful "old Florida" attraction on Old 41 in Bonita Springs called Everglades Wonder Garden. It is like a time machine.

Finally--for real nature, boardwalks through swamps, and close but controlled alligator and bird viewing, the Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary, run by the Audubon Society is an easy half day trip inland from the Hyatt.

Have fun.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 2, 2010)

we have kayaked and canoed the Estero River, but there are alligators int he water (and snakes in the trees).  The Koreshan State Park is really intersting, a historical settlement from the late 1800's.  If weather turns a little iffy, this is a nice Park to tour, walk the trails, and rent a canoe for $5 an hour.  On Corkscrew Road and Rt 41.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a grandma vacation with my grandchildren ages 16, 10, 8, 6, 3 and   6 months.  We stayed at Longboat Bay Club.  I thought they would get bored especially the oldest one and I was concerned about the youngest one.  

I took them one day to Armandi Circle to buy souveniers, the rest of the time we went from the pool to the beach, ice cream, pool, beach,T ice cream and a movie. All week long.  

Marco Polo in the pool and lots of castles and shelling.  They were sad to leave and talk about that week all the time.  

This year the 6 month is now 3 and her younger brother 1.  I had a hard time bringing them back from the beach for nap time.  Ice cream came in handy.


----------

